# ............



## Claymore (21 Sep 2015)

........


----------



## Skeety (21 Sep 2015)

Thanks for posting 

That's a really clever way of sorting the extraction! That's what I love about forums, so many ways of doing the same thing 

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## Claymore (21 Sep 2015)

......


----------



## Skeety (21 Sep 2015)




----------



## Claymore (22 Sep 2015)

.......


----------



## Alexam (23 Sep 2015)

Hi Brian, that's a great design for dust from the scrollsaw. As to the sander, I have added and additional extraction with one of these http://www.axminster.co.uk/variable-hei ... ction-hood from Axminster.

I recently mounted my spindle sander and Belt/Disc sander on one table/extractor unit with wheels and used an additional extractor on that with it set up pointing at the end of the belt, which always seemed to miss the normal extraction. It works far better that I had hoped, so something similar may be a possibility to consider?.





The second photo shows the unit, but when in use, is set up at the end of the belt sander on the right and attached to a second extractor.


----------



## Claymore (23 Sep 2015)

........


----------



## ChrisR (23 Sep 2015)

Brian.

I can recommend the (Trend Airace), it is the only dust mask I have used that does not mist my glasses, and is very comfortable to wear, it looks bulky, but it is not heavy, and the straps are easy to adjust and slip on and off my head/face. It comes with a test disk so you can test for a 100% seal against your face.  

Take care.

Chris R.

PS. Great idea using the lock clamps. =D>


----------



## Alexam (23 Sep 2015)

+1 Trend Airace.


----------



## Claymore (8 Oct 2015)

........


----------



## ChrisR (8 Oct 2015)

Brian.

Glad that you like the Airace mask, I think they are probably as good as you can get.

Look forward to seeing images of your workshop air filtration unit. I did build one using a commercial size Vent-Axia fan which I picked up many years ago from a site that was being demolished, the filter elements I used were large car carburettor air intake type.

Worked well until the fan, gave up the will to live, it was old. I then purchased a Jet unit, that really does clear the air, great satisfaction seeing all of the dust collected on the face of the filter instead of me snorting it. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (8 Oct 2015)

......


----------



## Claymore (8 Oct 2015)

.......


----------



## beganasatree (8 Oct 2015)

Hi Brian,
I am so glad that you like your Airace ,mine has started to deteriorate.The rubber seal has worn thin at the nose area and this morning it split [1/4"] a spot of supper glue and a bead of clear silicone and it good to go until I get a replacement seal.Not bad for 4 years constant use.

Peter


----------



## ChrisR (9 Oct 2015)

Brian.

I don’t think this is going to be a lot of help, but will post anyway.

The filters on the (Jet unit) are blue on both sides, but the rear the filter material is supported with a wire mesh, and on the filter,cardboard edge frame there is an arrow to indicate air flow direction.

All the best.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (13 Oct 2015)

.......


----------



## ChrisR (13 Oct 2015)

=D> =D> =D> 

Chris R.


----------

